# Funcionamiento en el multisim 8 de ewb



## juancabar (Oct 18, 2006)

¡hola! me gustaría saber como puedo hacer funcionar los interruptores , (swits),  las resistencias o  cualquiera de los dispositivos variables en el programa de diseño  de circuitos electrónicos multisim 8.0.28 de electronic workbench.
ya que le doy cualquier valor al componente pero luego al apretar la tecla asignada, no hace nada y no puedo abrir ni cerrar el conmutador o no puedo variar el valor de resistencias, condensadores, etc...

Espero vuestras soluciones, y anticipándome os doy las gracias.


----------



## Billgaoc (Oct 31, 2006)

seria bueno saber si es una version demo. Ya q, esto te limita grandemente las funciones del multisim.


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola revivo este tema porque ando con problemas para simular en MultiSIM. Sinceramente no entiendo bien como funciona. Hasta el momento estuve usando livewire para mis proyectos porque el modo de simulación es verdaderamente muy interactivo, no sé qué estaré haciendo mal con los otros software pero ni con el multisim ni con el circuit maker, ni con el proteus conseguí simular algo con real interacción. 
   Ahora ,dado todos los comentarios que escucho de estos programas deduzco que el que está haciendo mal las cosas soy yo... 

Necesito migrame de soft porque el livewire se queda chico con muchas cosas de las bibliotecas y al ser menos difundido no es muy fácil encontrar cosas para él. Además parece que los otros son mas potentes.

La pregunta: ¿Como hago simulaciones realmente interactivas con multisim? Hasta el momento cuando le doy "simular" no consigo poder apretar un pulsador, preder led, ni nada, puedo hacer algunas mediciones pero a veces necesito que la cosa sea mas "visual" no sé si me explico.

Se supone que tengo una versión profesional... ¿Como es la cosa entonces?

Se agradece la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 4, 2008)

Me respondo a mí mismo. No sé exactamente como era la cosa en la versión del amigo que abrió el topic pero en mi caso la versión es la profesional, y no estaba pudiendo simular por una razón bastante idiiota de mi parte pero el dato puede servirle a otros para ahorra tiempo.

- El MultiSIM no simula si tiene componentes sueltos, es decir, si pusiste componentes sobre el workspace pero aún no los usaste, la simulación da un error. Lo aclaro porque me complicó la vida y en otros soft no es así la cosa.

- El valor de componentes como resistencias no pueden variarse una vez seleccionadas, para eso las seleccionás con su respectivo valor en el menú de "place component". 

- Para activar los interruptores y pulsadores de direntes tipos se usa una tecla del teclado denominada por el programa "key" a secas, esa tecla puede ser cambiada con boton drecho del mouse/properties/value. en los componentes que lo admiten, hay algunos pulsadores que dicen "simbol only" o algo por el estilo.

Creo que eso es todo por ahora. Para verificar que todo está bien antes de empezar a simular, usen la opción que permite verificar errores en el circuito (algunos no los he entendido pero mayormente en sencillo notar el error), el boton, en la config por defecto, está al lado del de simular en la barra de tareas.

Saludos y espero haber sido útil dado que sobre esta clase de dudas no encontré nadie que pudiera darme un respuesta concisa.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 17, 2009)

Para activar los swiches solo tenes que activar alguna tecla (espacio es predeterminada) intentalo.


----------

